# Sky manager basically saying F-you Cav



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

So did I read into this wrong? All he is concerned with is getting to the mountains. Does the thought of winning the next three stages not appeal to him?



> Brailsford once again stressed that the team's overriding objective is to safely negotiate the first week of the race. "We're seeing crashes every day but once we're through these first six days the race starts going uphill and hopefully it will calm down a little bit," he said.
> 
> "But this is another day gone. They're all still on their bikes. Another two days to go before we reach the hills, and we'll see how things go from there."


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

No, he's just sticking to the team plan...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Cav now has to try and do a "Robbie" with little or no team support.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Ever since Cav signed with Sky, everyone (including Cav) knew they were going for Yellow this year. I don't know why people are all of a sudden noticing it now just because Cav got into a crash.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

In has stage two interview, Cavendish referred to himself as "a bonus rider".


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

For the next several years I wonder how many TDF sprint stages Cav will not win because he's riding for Sky without a dedicated lead out train? Of course he'll still win some, because he's the fastest sprinter in the bunch, but by having to freelance it's going to cost him some wins, like today. You just wonder now that he's in the prime of the career if perhaps going to a TDF general classification team, wasn't a really bad move? I don't think Sky as long as Wiggins is competitive will ever bring a TDF team focused on winning sprint stages - which as a gc team is understandable, but it's strange to see a guy who may be the best sprinter ever freelancing. Cav with a dedicated lead out train to keep him out of trouble is almost a sure bet to win a handful of stages every year and eventually break the all time stage win record. Doing it freelancing? I doubt it. 

Seems to me in hindsight GreenEDGE would have been a lot better fit (or maybe Garmin).


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

AdamM said:


> For the next several years I wonder how many TDF sprint stages Cav will not win because he's riding for Sky without a dedicated lead out train? Of course he'll still win some, because he's the fastest sprinter in the bunch, but by having to freelance it's going to cost him some wins, like today. You just wonder now that he's in the prime of the career if perhaps going to a TDF general classification team, wasn't a really bad move? I don't think Sky as long as Wiggins is competitive will ever bring a TDF team focused on winning sprint stages - which as a gc team is understandable, but it's strange to see a guy who may be the best sprinter ever freelancing. Cav with a dedicated lead out train to keep him out of trouble is almost a sure bet to win a handful of stages every year and eventually break the all time stage win record. Doing it freelancing? I doubt it.
> 
> Seems to me in hindsight GreenEDGE would have been a lot better fit (or maybe Garmin).


Correct me if Im wrong, but isnt the dedicated "leadout train" a relatively new phenomenon?

Sky is going for yellow, as they should.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

AdamM said:


> For the next several years I wonder how many TDF sprint stages Cav will not win because he's riding for Sky without a dedicated lead out train? Of course he'll still win some, because he's the fastest sprinter in the bunch, but by having to freelance it's going to cost him some wins, like today. You just wonder now that he's in the prime of the career if perhaps going to a TDF general classification team, wasn't a really bad move? I don't think Sky as long as Wiggins is competitive will ever bring a TDF team focused on winning sprint stages - which as a gc team is understandable, but it's strange to see a guy who may be the best sprinter ever freelancing. Cav with a dedicated lead out train to keep him out of trouble is almost a sure bet to win a handful of stages every year and eventually break the all time stage win record. Doing it freelancing? I doubt it.
> 
> Seems to me in hindsight GreenEDGE would have been a lot better fit (or maybe Garmin).


C.R.E.A.M.

I am sure Sky was an easy decision.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

RkFast said:


> Correct me if Im wrong, but isnt the dedicated "leadout train" a relatively new phenomenon?
> 
> Sky is going for yellow, as they should.


Not at all. Saeco had one for Cippolini way back. They were then replaced by Telekom doing it for Zabel. Then HTC had one for Cav.

Anyone know how long Cav has on the Sky contract? I would assume he will want to jump ship if he starts missing the wins. Not that I don't like Wiggins, but I would it would be funny if he DNF'd and Sky wasted the whole game plan on him.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Correct me if Im wrong, but isnt the dedicated "leadout train" a relatively new phenomenon?


Yes, but I don't see specialization going away. Odds are in the future, it'll get more specialized, not less.

Greipel's lead out train is doing what HTC used to do and it's big advantage. Probably just the protection and ability to control the bunch in the final k's is worth a couple stage wins during a three week tour. 

As long as project Wiggins is going forward I think this is what Cav's looking at with Sky. No doubt a yellow jersey trumps a green jersey, but I think for some teams the opportunity to come away with three, four or five sprint stage wins would seem pretty attractive and a better match for Cavendish.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Not at all. Saeco had one for Cippolini way back. They were then replaced by Telekom doing it for Zabel. Then HTC had one for Cav.
> 
> Anyone know how long Cav has on the Sky contract? I would assume he will want to jump ship if he starts missing the wins. Not that I don't like Wiggins, but I would it would be funny if he DNF'd and Sky wasted the whole game plan on him.


Cavendish doesn't care, there is a little raced called the Olympics happening...

Frankly, I am surprised. This comes up in every thread mentioning Cavendish and the TdF since Sky signed him.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

AdamM said:


> No doubt a yellow jersey trumps a green jersey, but I think for some teams the opportunity to come away with three, four or five sprint stage wins would seem pretty attractive and a better match for Cavendish.


Any of the French teams would give all of their nuts to win a few stages in the Tour. Cofidis or AG2R would love to know they have a win in the bag with him on his team. Hell, the tour would probably add more sprint stages if they knew a French team was going to win them.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

foto said:


> Cavendish doesn't care, there is a little raced called the Olympics happening...
> 
> Frankly, I am surprised. This comes up in every thread mentioning Cavendish and the TdF since Sky signed him.


Lol at Cavendish not caring. Did you not see him winning every intermediate sprint? He's going for green. Which is surprising the heck out of me. I thought he wouldn't go for green because he was going to drop out. Doesn't look like it.

Did you see how angry he was today? Would he be angry if he didn't care about the TdF?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Of course he cares, he's no Schleck. Put Cav in a race, he'll want to win... and even amateurs in a local crit can get angry if they're taken down. But he knew what he was going into... probably pisses him more than he thought. It's like a couple openly having an open relationship... until one finds out the other is taking full advantage of it and only then the other feeling the hurt even though they thought it'd be okay. He/she knew, but sometimes people still find it hard to accept when they're into the situation they knew they could be faced with...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

spookyload said:


> Any of the French teams would give all of their nuts to win a few stages in the Tour. Cofidis or AG2R would love to know they have a win in the bag with him on his team. Hell, the tour would probably add more sprint stages if they knew a French team was going to win them.


They want a french_man_ not french team.


----------



## stumpbumper (Jan 22, 2011)

*F-You Cav?*

In response to the question posed by the OP, I find myself saying "F-You Cav" each time I observe him acting like a spoiled brat.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

gusmahler said:


> Lol at Cavendish not caring. Did you not see him winning every intermediate sprint? He's going for green. Which is surprising the heck out of me. I thought he wouldn't go for green because he was going to drop out. Doesn't look like it.
> 
> Did you see how angry he was today? Would he be angry if he didn't care about the TdF?


Mark Cavendish will not get the green this year. It is his _job_ to race for the win in races he is in that he can win. He would be a moron to soft pedal the TdF on flat stages.

Anyway, are you not angry when you get crashed out in the final kms of a race you can win? Who wouldn't be angry?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

CaV ISN'T GOING FOR GREEN, that would mean he intends on finishing. Cav will drop out to prep for the Olympics. He's challenging intermediates because it is good training


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've always said that Cav going to Sky was a bad career move. 
Clearly Sky were going to concentrate on Wiggins and leave him to fend for himself on the one hand and on the other, even if they wanted to, the Giro showed us that Sky don't have the power or fighting spirit in their ranks to provide an effective leadout over a 3 week stage race.
Bottom line: Cav has never really been one of Mr. B's Team Brit gang, he has too much personality!


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

What did the Sky gig pay?


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

All the money in the Sky will not keep Wiggo from flopping! He will crack in Pyrenees. Cav has panache and the only sprinter that can win without a team but unfortunately this is risky - not so sure what he was thinking with a Sky contract.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Actually, I think it is a fantastic career move. Lets consider a hypothetical:

Sky offers Cavendish an ass load of money to ride for a team the year coinciding with the Olympics. The Olympics in London! Taylor made to his riding style! The last major win he wants to go with a WC and TdF green jersey. He will need to wait 4 years for another shot, and it may not be suitable to him. Sky can't support him throughout the year? So what?! For his biggest goal of the season, he won't have trade team support anyway. He takes the money, rides the ProTour races, wins what he can win, goes for the Gold, and then start thinking about new contracts next year.

Its not like pro cyclists never break their contracts.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

David Loving said:


> What did the Sky gig pay?


I read 1.5 million pounds per year.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with foto>

Tailor made indeed, he already won the race held on the Olympic course last year. 
He is very patriotic and a win for GB would mean as much or more than a Green Jersey.
He set out his career objectives a long time ago, and Olympic Gold is the only one left. He was crushed that he was the only GB track cyclist to not win a medal, and he is still hungry for one.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

No question Cav was going for green -- until his crash today where he lost a decent chunk of points. I also think the team won't give Cav any support on the sprints. Eisel was helping Cav move up at the end today, but Eisel also went down hard. With the Sivstov crash yesterday, that's 33% of Sky having hit the deck hard in a two-day period. They're lucky they only lost Sivstov and not Eisel and Cav also. Tactically they need to focus only on staying out of trouble and giving Wiggins as much support in the mountains as possible. If Cav sprints again -- and he will because he is tough as nails -- he will need to do it completely on his own. That means Boss Hog -- who has been placing top 10 just about each day of racing in this Tour -- should also stay away from the sprints.


----------



## superg (May 9, 2010)

David Loving said:


> What did the Sky gig pay?


A rainbow jersey. Possibly Olympic gold. And a nice chunk of cash.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Olympics aren't his only goal. He was clearly going for Giro sprint title this year.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

gusmahler said:


> Olympics aren't his only goal. He was clearly going for Giro sprint title this year.


only goal <> biggest goal.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

foto said:


> Actually, I think it is a fantastic career move. Lets consider a hypothetical:
> 
> Sky offers Cavendish an ass load of money to ride for a team the year coinciding with the Olympics. The Olympics in London! Taylor made to his riding style! The last major win he wants to go with a WC and TdF green jersey. He will need to wait 4 years for another shot, and it may not be suitable to him. Sky can't support him throughout the year? So what?! For his biggest goal of the season, he won't have trade team support anyway. He takes the money, rides the ProTour races, wins what he can win, goes for the Gold, and then start thinking about new contracts next year.
> 
> Its not like pro cyclists never break their contracts.


Some solid clear thinking here ^. Thanks for the great explanation foto :thumbsup:


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

I totally agree that it wasn't a great match in theory but what choice was there.

From Sky's perspective, they're a predominantly British team with a big budget who were lacking arguably Britain's most famous cyclist and certainly the one the general public are most aware of. 

From Cav's perspective there was the money, clearly, but where else would he have gone? Orica Green edge seem the most sprint focussed team but are an Australian team and have therefore gone with Goss (quite rightly - didn't Cav describe Goss as the only man that could beat him unless he himself made a mistake?)

So what were the other options?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

roddjbrown said:


> I totally agree that it wasn't a great match in theory but what choice was there.
> 
> From Sky's perspective, they're a predominantly British team with a big budget who were lacking arguably Britain's most famous cyclist and certainly the one the general public are most aware of.
> 
> ...


Good point. Cavendish has too much self-respect to ride for Rabobank.


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

Incidentally, it now appears they're fully protecting him on this stage. Which makes the whole raison d'etre of the thread irrelevant!


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

roddjbrown said:


> Incidentally, it now appears they're fully protecting him on this stage. Which makes the whole raison d'etre of the thread irrelevant!


Are you sure he is not there helping to protect wiggins?


----------



## roddjbrown (Jan 19, 2012)

foto said:


> Are you sure he is not there helping to protect wiggins?


6 sky riders in front of Cav. My racecraft is horrible so I'm quite happy to be corrected, but if they were only protecting Wiggins there would be no need for that many would there?

I noticed that BMC tend to have two or so in front of Evans around this stage to keep him at the front but not a full lineup (it's 7 in front of Cav - I wish Boss-Hog would wear the same kit as his teammates not one so similar to Cav)


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

roddjbrown said:


> 6 sky riders in front of Cav. My racecraft is horrible so I'm quite happy to be corrected, but if they were only protecting Wiggins there would be no need for that many would there?
> 
> I noticed that BMC tend to have two or so in front of Evans around this stage to keep him at the front but not a full lineup (it's 7 in front of Cav - I wish Boss-Hog would wear the same kit as his teammates not one so similar to Cav)


I don't know either, I'm just guessing, but I would bet within the last 3 or so k, the bulk of the sky team will stay with wiggins. This is not a lead-out, this is the gc men staying at the front. BMC have 6 guys at the front. It you are protecting someone, you want stronger, confident riders behind that person, to keep others moving up and squeezing out your leader. Like a bouncer at a club.


----------



## superjesus (Jul 26, 2010)

foto said:


> I don't know either, I'm just guessing, but I would bet within the last 3 or so k, the bulk of the sky team will stay with wiggins. This is not a lead-out, this is the gc men staying at the front. BMC have 6 guys at the front. It you are protecting someone, you want stronger, confident riders behind that person, to keep others moving up and squeezing out your leader. Like a bouncer at a club.


That's exactly what happened. By the last km or so Cav only had Boss Hog to lead him out. Boss Hog broke too soon and Cav couldn't match Greipel and Goss.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

stumpbumper said:


> In response to the question posed by the OP, I find myself saying "F-You Cav" each time I observe him acting like a spoiled brat.


Me too, there is nothing likeable about Cavendoosh. But I would love to see his temper tantrum in the bus every night.


----------



## DZfan14 (Jul 6, 2009)

I dislike Cav, but I agree with those that sat Sky is the only place that makes sense for him right now.


----------



## gusmahler (Apr 7, 2012)

Today's stage proves that "protecting" a rider can only go so far. Griepel, who has a lead out train, was right next to Farrar when he crashed. So it didn't really matter how many people Griepel had in front of him, he was inches away from being taken out.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

LL, Menchov, Wiggins, and Evans were all being "protected" by their team at the front of the group and thus were all in front of the crash.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

Cav can definitely act like a classless sh!t, but his performance in the Giro this year was just awesome. He all but killed himself over some of the most feared climbs in Europe (Mortirolo, Gavia, etc.) in an attempt to win the points jersey that he ultimately lost by one point. That did a lot to win me over.


----------

